# I GOT A JOB OFFER!!!



## Melanie Jane (31 Jul 2012)

I got news today I get sworn in on the 12th and Start BMQ's on the 3rd! Is anyone else starting their BMQ's this day too???


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Jul 2012)

sent you a PM

and congrats


----------

